# Where is the hate?



## Alkatraz (Oct 16, 2011)

Is there an anti-fur collective out there to get us?

Just figured I'd ask since I see so much complaining about being "fursecuted"(lol). Seems like if I were to ask a group of 100 random people their thoughts on "furries", they wouldn't know what the hell I was talking about.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 16, 2011)

not really. The internet has learned to make fun of furries, but trolling is as close as furries get to a collective hate...


----------



## Lula (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe there is, but if there isn't, give it time. It'll come.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

Could be, could not. Wasn't worth a thread though. Nothing to discuss really and it will probably lead to drama.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Don't know, don't care.



I wish I could rate you winner.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 16, 2011)

there is an anti furry group... furries who got burned so now they bitch and baw about everything and everyone trying to stir up drama


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 16, 2011)

And yet more furries with the "Shit is all against me" attitude :v


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 16, 2011)

Some people like to be victims and so latch onto petty insults over the internet as "hate"..


----------



## Alkatraz (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for clearing this misconception up. I really wasn't sure if it was furries getting their panties in a wad or if there were actually a lot of people that despised furries.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 16, 2011)

Wear a tail to school or make awkward furry comments on non-furry websites.

Get laughed at.

Suddenly have deep, meaningful insight into the struggles of people over such things as race, religion, and sexuality - they're just like you! :V


----------



## Corto (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's the hate

GRRRRRR


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 16, 2011)

Corto said:


> Here's the hate
> 
> GRRRRRR



D'aww, Corto. :3


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not really. The internet has learned to make fun of furries, but trolling is as close as furries get to a collective hate...



The Internet has learned to make fun of everyone and everything.  Nothing is sacred, and no one is safe from being teased.

I still like to think that furries getting all worked up over what's really just plain ol' teasing have thin skin underneath a thick coat of imaginary fur.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

I have come up with the conclusion that most "Anti-Furry groups" are just Goldsteins. 

The public really doesn't give enough of a shit to hate furrys.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 16, 2011)

The hate is overexaggerated because furries are drama queens. Which is why furries deserve the hate they get :V


----------



## Sar (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.godhatesfurries.com/ 
Your welcome...


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> http://www.godhatesfurries.com/
> Your welcome...


That's a joke site, meant to rile furries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's a joke site, meant to rile furries.


not to mention its said that site was made BY a furry


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 16, 2011)

There's CrushYiffDestroy!. I'm not even sure if that's active any more, though, and half the members were furries/former furries.


----------



## Sar (Oct 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> not to mention its said that site was made BY a furry


 And also that It causes drama among furries who take the site seriously and do not read the FUCKING site, just the address.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 16, 2011)

There are a few trolls, easily ignored. Though some people are total dicks. Some guy made a video montage of car crashes as a 'tribute' to Athus, and loads of people commented on how happy they are he's dead etc. That crosses the line, especially when they posted it where they knew his partner would find it.

If they didn't have furries to pick on, they'd pick on someone else. Most of the time they're easy to ignore.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 16, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> There are a few trolls, easily ignored. Though some people are total dicks. Some guy made a video montage of car crashes as a 'tribute' to Athus, and loads of people commented on how happy they are he's dead etc. That crosses the line, especially when they posted it where they knew his partner would find it.
> 
> If they didn't have furries to pick on, they'd pick on someone else. Most of the time they're easy to ignore.



Anything for attention, its a shame.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2011)

It's all a conspiracy man between the Cleanfur movement and the trolls. :V


----------



## Perception (Oct 16, 2011)

Alkatraz said:


> Is there an anti-fur collective out there to get us?



Loael, yes there are people out there who are very anti furry, AKA godhatesfurries.com

Also notice any connection between these 2 websites?

www.godhatesfurries.com
www.godhatesfags.com

Maybe the guy who owns godhatesfurries is from WBC? Conspiracy? Well, he is the real fag in the end...


----------



## Corto (Oct 16, 2011)

You didn't read any other post in this thread, did you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 16, 2011)

This is where it comes from.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avBmJyBfDuk


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2011)

Furries are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Loael, yes there are people out there who are very anti furry, AKA godhatesfurries.com
> 
> Also notice any connection between these 2 websites?
> 
> ...



You do realize that godhatesfurries.com is a troll/parody site? It's not meant to be taken seriously. ;/

That said I do wish furries would come to terms with the reality that there is no really anti-furry collective out to get furries. There are only troll sites and people looking to laugh at the furfags stupid enough to take the stuff seriously. The moment you start to flush up, get angry, and feel like "setting the haters straight" these troll groups have what they seek. They want to rile you up so they can laugh at you.

That said there may be groups of people who really don't care much for furry but they are not out to "Get furries" so to speak.


----------



## Perception (Oct 16, 2011)

Corto said:


> You didn't read any other post in this thread, did you.


 
Ofc not. 



Trpdwarf said:


> You do realize that godhatesfurries.com is a troll/parody site?



Trolling only go's so far, when you troll someone too much its just an insult. I dont think his aim is to troll, hes just trying to insult you. I could probs dox the guy and ask him directly, but cbf...


----------



## Corto (Oct 16, 2011)

Please use real words. This isn't Counter Strike. 

Also hey when you enter a thread, as a piece of advise, check the replies to make sure the point you're making wasn't discussed and, to some extent, debunked three posts before. If your behaviour towards discussions is "of fucking course I'm not gonna read the other replies" then I predict your duration on these forums to be really short.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 16, 2011)

Woooooo a thread more useless than the constantly done and redone thread "why the hate?"


On topic, "haters gonna hate, furries gonna yiff".


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 17, 2011)

I never really get involved into the social type of whatever I'm a part of (I think I have about 3-4 friends on these forums) so I never see much hate. Maybe a couple youtube videos of people's livestream drawings get the "oh, you draw these faggy things" type of stuff, but never KKK-level hatred.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Ofc not.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling only go's so far, when you troll someone too much its just an insult. I dont think his aim is to troll, hes just trying to insult you. I could probs dox the guy and ask him directly, but cbf...



For some reason I suddenly have an urge to strangl...I mean troll you...oh I mean, did I say that? I meant..never mind. Just a reminder for the future. Type out your words. This is not a request, it is a demand. Please take the time to type things out and not resort to chat-speak type abbreviations.

Serious question, how long have you been in the fandom? How long have you known about the existance of and made a conscious choice to label yourself as part of this fandom?


----------



## Sar (Oct 17, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Woooooo a thread more useless than the constantly done and redone thread "why the hate?"


Next week there will be a "who are the haters?" thread. I'm guessing.


----------



## Perception (Oct 17, 2011)

Corto said:


> If your behaviour towards discussions is "of fucking course I'm not gonna read the other replies" then I predict your duration on these forums to be really short.



I actually didn't know that 'ofc' meant that, i thought it just meant the normal 'of course'. OFC (All caps) normally means that, but i seriously didnt know. As for not reading reply's, im just voicing my opinion, no one has to listen to it or take it seriously, im just saying what i think of it. I dont really care if what i have said has been proved wrong, im just saying what i think.



Trpdwarf said:


> For some reason I suddenly have an urge to strangl...I mean troll you...oh I mean, did I say that? I meant..never mind.



Okay.



Trpdwarf said:


> Just a reminder for the future. Type out your words. This is not a request, it is a demand. Please take the time to type things out and not resort to chat-speak type abbreviations.



Okay. Didnt know was a rule (Not in rules).



Trpdwarf said:


> Serious question, how long have you been in the fandom?



I joined the forum in Sep 2011, as for the whole fandom thing? Never really joined.



Trpdwarf said:


> How long have you known about the existance of and made a conscious choice to label yourself as part of this fandom?



1. Known about it since September.
2. I dont label myself as part of it. Im here out of common interest.


Yeh so sorry if i caused some trouble, but honestly didnt know i was doing anyting wrong...


----------



## Corto (Oct 17, 2011)

What the hell did you think the "f" in "ofc" stood for? Fun? 


> As for not reading reply's, im just voicing my opinion, no one has to listen to it or take it seriously, im just saying what i think of it. I dont really care if what i have said has been proved wrong, im just saying what i think.


Yeah here's the point, if you aren't actually gonna be part of the discussion, but rather the guy that arrives at a group already engaged in conversation yelling "HEY HERE'S MY OPINION I DON'T CARE HOW THE DISCUSSION HAS EVOLVED" then please refrain from posting. Some threads may be excused from this (those for sharing personal stories, those with a freakishly large discussion, but even in those cases at least skimming the old replies is strongly suggested) but otherwise if someone barges into a topic and posts stuff that's already been discussed simply because they were too lazy to give a fuck about all the other people in the thread, that there is called spamming and is against the rules. 

The "don't type like this is fucking Counter Strike" thing is not actually in the rules per se, but rather a mix of common sense and decency toward the rest of the forum. And, you know, part of the unwritten rules of every forum where the average user age is above 14. This isn't a text message, no need to save space. This isn't some online game or chat room, no need to save time. Take the time to write full replies using actual words, you can even edit your post to correct grammar mistakes, as a form of respect towards fellow users. If you type like full words are the bane of society then you'll look like a 12 years old with ADD and no one will take you seriously or give a shit about your opinion.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm curious, where exactly are these furries who are crying fursecution, and why should I take them more seriously than the people who 'hate' us?


----------



## thewall (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha Ha!  I was waiting for a thread like this.

Basically, the only people that really hate us are illiterate trolls.  And maybe some people slightly annoyed with the yiff.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 17, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Basically, the only people that really hate us are illiterate trolls



Wait, what?

Illiterate?

How is that supposed to work?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Illiterate?
> 
> How is that supposed to work?



Magic. :V


----------



## Sar (Oct 17, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm curious, where exactly are these furries who are crying fursecution



Between inkbunny, sofurry and YouTube. (AKA. The bawmuda triangle >.<)


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 17, 2011)

Even the all the geeks I know IRL have no idea what furry is because *who cares*


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2011)

Furries become trolls and trolls become furries. It's like a freaky symbiotic evolution at work that goes into a retarded loop.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 17, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Next week there will be a "who are the haters?" thread. I'm guessing.



Hehe, it's sad because you're probably right.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 17, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Between inkbunny, sofurry and YouTube. (AKA. The bawmuda triangle >.<)



I thought it was the unholy Trinity.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 17, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> I actually didn't know that 'ofc' meant that, i thought it just meant the normal 'of course'. OFC (All caps) normally means that, but i seriously didnt know. As for not reading reply's, im just voicing my opinion, no one has to listen to it or take it seriously, im just saying what i think of it. I dont really care if what i have said has been proved wrong, im just saying what i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generally in forums like this people do not like reading things that are written in type-speak. This is a forum after all. It makes it hard to understand what you are trying to say and gets in the way of people taking you seriously. 

That said you are a newbie to the furry community. One of the common mistakes a lot of new people make and should avoid is getting too caught up and worked up over what a few groups of people are saying about our fandom. Yes it as rather annoying at times when people repeat old tired memes, and pretend we are the worst people ever or something. The petty jibes and insults are just that..petty. It's not those people on the outside that you need to bother your head about. Really they can't hurt you unless you let them. It's the people on the inside that you need to worry about. They are the ones who affect how this community/fandom is perceived. They are the ones who cause others to cast judgement and form opinions. They are often the ones who step up like ignorant marionettes on strings and allow others to control them for a good laugh, or a good heap of ratings.

You as a new person approaching this community/fandom should strive to not be someone's puppet. Do not allow yourself to get worked up over what a few people say on some silly websites like godhatesfurries.com, and various other places that people like to prod furs to get a reaction. If you really care you will choose to be a upstanding member of this community by choosing to act like a socially acceptable human being, or at least trying to learn social norms as well as choose your friends wisely. Don't go off looking to be buddy buddy with people who are quick to label others with different opinions or ideas as trolls, or anyone who will belittle you for daring to have some standards. Find yourself a good group of people to be around so that you are not part of that group that is the reason why stereotypes and the like exist.


----------



## Sar (Oct 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I thought it was the unholy Trinity.


 The unholy trinity was something else. I can't remember though.


----------



## Alkatraz (Oct 17, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Woooooo a thread more useless than the constantly done and redone thread "why the hate?"On topic, "haters gonna hate, furries gonna yiff".


 Almost as useless and constantly done as "this thread is useless" amirite?          But srsly , I didn't think there was much to back up the "we're so fursecuted" attitude. Just thought I would see what other people think on the topic. And I know what you are probably thinking, "shuda luukd up simalar thredz", but old thread is old and new thread is new.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkatraz said:


> And I know what you are probably thinking, "shuda luukd up simalar thredz", but old thread is old and new thread is new.


Old thread has edumacational value, new thread is redundant.


----------



## Alkatraz (Oct 17, 2011)

If only that logic applied to my programming books as well, then I could use them for the rest of my life without worrying about the new redundant books on programming.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 17, 2011)

Correction, old thread = edumacational, new thread with new information = edumacational, new thread that restates the same stuff as the old one = REDUNDANT.

This thread is more than likely the latter. :V


----------



## Alkatraz (Oct 17, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Correction, old thread = edumacational, new thread with new information = edumacational, new thread that restates the same stuff as the old one = REDUNDANT.This thread is more than likely the latter. :V


 If that happens to be the case then, redundant post about redundancy in a redundant thread seems kinda.....redundant?


----------



## Octa (Oct 17, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> This is where it comes from.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avBmJyBfDuk



either a joke (a good joke, I laughed) or a semi-literate hick who has access to the internet. Either way, pretty funny.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 17, 2011)

Octa said:


> either a joke (a good joke, I laughed) or a semi-literate hick who has access to the internet. Either way, pretty funny.


 It's got to be a joke. The whole thing just sets off an alarm.

Though the defensive Youtube commenters are hilarious.


----------



## Octa (Oct 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's got to be a joke. The whole thing just sets off an alarm.
> 
> Though the defensive Youtube commenters are hilarious.



And that is just the thing. I used to get real pissed off at things like that, but not at all now. If there is any group in the world to pick on for good reasons it doesn't seem to me to be this one. Any time somebody does something like this they are wasting there time, and anyone who gets butthurt over it is wasting their time as well. It seems that the only people on either side of this are the emotionally immature.

It is funny though, that begs the question: is the observer finding as much lulz in it as those involved just as bad as those involved?


----------



## zanian (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll add oil to the fire...
http://mcgill.worldcat.org/title/cr...y-fandom/oclc/534337644&referer=brief_results
Â¨This paper argues that the transformation of identity expressed by interviewees is based on a synthesis of idealized concepts of childhood culture and reactions to negative self-images developed during adolescence. This revitalization process is most evident in the sexual practices of interviewees. Rather than a conglomeration of fetishes, the sexual practices of the fandom represent an attempt to redefine individuals' "mazeways" through the merging of childhood iconography with sexual empowerment and other traits desired by intervieweesÂ¨


----------



## Aden (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Between inkbunny, sofurry and YouTube. (AKA. The bawmuda triangle >.<)



Hahaha, I'm stealing this



Ajsforg said:


> I could probs dox the guy and ask him directly, but cbf...



Ah, excellent! The supercapable-yet-somehow-just-blasÃ©-and-coolly-laid-back-enough-to-never-do-anything 'hacker' arrives â€” we've been missing one of you for quite a while. This'll surely fill an entertainment void, if even a niche one.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 18, 2011)

Where is the hate? Well, since the drama-producing members of our fandom tend to react alike, people eventually got bored of messing with them. Now only newfags on 4chan with no concept of dead memes DDOS the site, saying, "LOL I got the furfags!" and everyone else sighs. The furry fandom has become a dying meme. Or were most of the people who decided to troll the "victims" actually furries themselves all along? Because that would be awesome.

I mean, am I missing anything? Where's the especially nasty youtube drama? What happened to invasions? Is the furry fandom becoming more mainstream?


----------



## Sar (Oct 18, 2011)

Alkatraz said:


> If that happens to be the case then, redundant post about redundancy in a redundant thread seems kinda.....redundant?


Congratulations, you have proved that this thread is redundant. *sarcastic clapping*


----------



## Perception (Oct 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ah, excellent! The supercapable-yet-somehow-just-blasÃ©-and-coolly-laid-back-enough-to-never-do-anything 'hacker' arrives â€” we've been missing one of you for quite a while. This'll surely fill an entertainment void, if even a niche one.



"Dox" dosent mean hack, just means information... 

Anyway, i can see no ones gonna agree with me. Better get outa here... 0.o


----------



## Sar (Oct 18, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> "Dox" dosent mean hack, just means information...
> 
> Anyway, i can see no ones gonna agree with me. Better get outa here... 0.o


I thought Dox was short for documents.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I thought Dox was short for documents.


Close.
Word saves under .docx


----------



## BRN (Oct 18, 2011)

The hatred is in about the three seconds after you say "yeah" when someone asks "What are you, a furry?". Then you all laugh and nothing ever happens again.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 18, 2011)

Lordy yes! They dun come from the sky and laser a fur with thier scathing hatred!  But yeah, no. Half the fandom is so special they pretty much troll themselves.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Between inkbunny, sofurry and YouTube. (AKA. The bawmuda triangle >.<)



Ah, that explains why I never see them.


----------



## thewall (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Aetius (Oct 18, 2011)

mike37 said:


>



Creepy.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 18, 2011)

Alkatraz said:


> If that happens to be the case then, redundant post about redundancy in a redundant thread seems kinda.....redundant?



My post is only redundant if your thread has been called redundant before I stated it. Boy, you're awful at this aren't you?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 18, 2011)

I never really understood why people troll. Furries or otherwise it just seems like an unsatisfying way of spending your off hours

Why make troll sites designed to rile up furries? The only explanation I get from these people is "because furries are so trollable". I understand that furries are easy to rile up, but why rile them up in the first place? I don't think it's funny when an adolescent / manchild gets angry at something over the internet, it's really quite sad :{

It's like, sure these people aren't very socially developed but wouldn't they get a lot farther in regards to tact if their social interactions are positive? It seems malicious, to actively hunt the immature and hurt them

Just my 2 cents, I guess



ryanleblanc said:


> My post is only redundant if your thread has been called redundant before I stated it. Boy, you're awful at this aren't you?



Now now, no need to snap at eachother


----------



## Alkatraz (Oct 18, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Old thread has edumacational value, new thread is redundant.





ryanleblanc said:


> Correction, old thread = edumacational, new thread with new information = edumacational, new thread that restates the same stuff as the old one = REDUNDANT.This thread is more than likely the latter. :V





ryanleblanc said:


> My post is only redundant if your thread has been called redundant before I stated it.


 Boy, you're awful at this aren't you?


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm the first to laugh right along with the trolls. They're intelligent people to be able to spot all of the hilarity on the interwebs :3 And, let's all face it, there's more than enough troll-able stuff in the furry fandom X3 Ever looked at horror galleries full of weird furry stuff? Those are sure to illicit a laugh. (Besides, if it really bothers you that much, which it really shouldn't, isn't the obvious answer to troll back instead of spamming youtube with silly response videos? Honestly, let's all just have a good laugh.) But anyways, http://www.antifurrycoalition.org/Home.html is a prominient one, but it could very easily be a troll site. coloring Anti-furry doorhangers with the kids? Don't think so XD


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 18, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I'm the first to laugh right along with the trolls. They're intelligent people...



Disagree

Most trolls I've seen lately are unfunny idiots that just post inflammatory shit and get maybe two responses before a mod wakes up and the rest have been elitists talking shit to stupid teenagers on the internet and thinking that this earns them some sort of street cred with other edgy internet badasses.


----------



## Corto (Oct 18, 2011)

> ex:



Please no one tell him


----------



## anero (Oct 18, 2011)

Corto said:


> Please no one tell him



your broken quote thing is safe with me


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 18, 2011)

Corto said:


> Please no one tell him



What baffles me is that his example of a horrific image was saved to his hard drive >:?


----------



## Aden (Oct 18, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> (ex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S NOT WORKING
DID YOU HACK MY NETS


----------



## anero (Oct 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> IT'S NOT WORKING
> DID YOU HACK MY NETS



please im behind 12 proxies and norton


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 19, 2011)

he's climbing up my firewall he;lp


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not really. The internet has learned to make fun of furries, but trolling is as close as furries get to a collective hate...



Yeah, I haven't met anyone who hates furries, just seen the fandom get a lot of flack from trolls.


----------



## ZerX (Oct 19, 2011)

People thinking that everyone hates them is just retarded.I'm pretty sure that more than 60% don't give a shit what other people do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2011)

ZerX said:


> People thinking that everyone hates them is just retarded.I'm pretty sure that more than 60% don't give a shit what other people do.



I told my GF about me being furry and explained what it was about before she found out. And she is okay with it. I'm glad I did cause she googled my online name and found my FaF.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 19, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Disagree
> 
> Most trolls I've seen lately are unfunny idiots that just post inflammatory shit and get maybe two responses before a mod wakes up and the rest have been elitists talking shit to stupid teenagers on the internet and thinking that this earns them some sort of street cred with other edgy internet badasses.



Trolling is a dead art.
I'm seeing more and more fail-trolls who think that they are successful if people laugh at them.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> Please no one tell him


 lol, sorry. didn't know that happened. I'm a girl, btw XD and I don't see how that was saved to my  hardrive, I just copied it o.0 anyways, it's a pic of two really creepy furries with facepaint and stuff >.<


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

Where there is fandoms, there is hate.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 10, 2011)

anero said:


> please im behind 12 proxies and *norton*



ahahahahahahaha.

What hate? Trolls will be trolls and idiots will be idiots.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I have come up with the conclusion that most "Anti-Furry groups" are just Goldsteins.



Loving the 1984 reference.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I never really understood why people troll. Furries or otherwise it just seems like an unsatisfying way of spending your off hours
> 
> Why make troll sites designed to rile up furries? The only explanation I get from these people is "because furries are so trollable". I understand that furries are easy to rile up, but why rile them up in the first place? ... It seems malicious, to actively hunt the immature and hurt them.



They get the same entertainment provoking the fandom that a little kid gets from kicking an anthill and getting the ants riled up.  It is a wholly malicious and emotionally sadistic motivation.  They likely would not bother with us if they did not get as large of a response from us when they do engage in trolling.  It makes for a vicious cycle of bullying and retaliation.

In regards to actual locations of the hate, I know that the vast majority of my high school is prejudiced against the furry community.  It would seem for how often it is made fun of here that the 4chan fueled hate meme is in full swing.  My forensics coach is phobically afraid of furries, he's even scared of our school mascot.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

Only thin-skinned furries cry when they think they are being Fursecuted. :V

Learn to either laugh with them or ignore them.

Yeah...you want to be accepted? Try being tolerated first. :V


----------



## Traven V (Nov 10, 2011)

I dunno, there was in the past I guess, but it seems to me everyone was stirring the shit pot. People trying to be noticed, and what not. I really don't think anyone cares, really who wants to waste their time? Word to the wise (word up XD) is that oftentimes, those who hate the fiercest, are what they hate, XD.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 12, 2011)

Tooooo many topics about haterssssss


----------

